# Chart Hills  September 10th



## Sandy (Mar 20, 2013)

deju vu?  Let's try again. Chart are very glad to welcome us again and are holding their price. So;
Bacon roll and coffee
18 holes
Simple one course meal after
Â£49.

Looking for 20-24 players or so
1. Sandy


----------



## Jimbooo (Mar 20, 2013)

Yes please Sandy


----------



## chrisd (Mar 20, 2013)

Me too please Sandy


----------



## RichardC (Mar 20, 2013)

Yes please for myself and Charlie.

Can I get a buggy for Charlie as well please.


----------



## cookelad (Mar 20, 2013)

Pencil me in please but there's a chance I'll be out of the country that week!


----------



## Leftie (Mar 20, 2013)

It would be very rude not to 

1. Sandy
2. Jimbooo
3. Chrisd
4. RichardC 
5. Charlie
6. Cookelad (prov)
7. Leftie


----------



## JustOne (Mar 20, 2013)

1. Sandy
2. Jimbooo
3. Chrisd
4. RichardC 
5. Charlie
6. Cookelad (prov)
7. Leftie
8. JustOne


----------



## Sandy (Mar 20, 2013)

1. Sandy
2. Jimbooo
3. Chrisd
4. RichardC 
5. Charlie
6. Cookelad (prov)
7. Leftie
8. JustOne
9. Moquillo (who called into GoKart this morning to say hello and apologise for having to cancel yesterday, I'm sure he's ok for early September cos we discussed...)


----------



## JustOne (Mar 20, 2013)

Sandy said:



			9. Moquillo (who called into GoKart this morning to say hello and apologise for having to cancel yesterday, I'm sure he's ok for early September cos we discussed...)
		
Click to expand...

Hopefully you told him just how much he'd let us all down


----------



## richart (Mar 20, 2013)

Me please.


----------



## LIG (Mar 20, 2013)

1. Sandy
2. Jimbooo
3. Chrisd
4. RichardC
5. Charlie
6. Cookelad (prov)
7. Leftie
8. JustOne
9. Moquillo
10. Richart
11. LIG


----------



## Hooker (Mar 20, 2013)

1. Sandy
2. Jimbooo
3. Chrisd
4. RichardC
5. Charlie
6. Cookelad (prov)
7. Leftie
8. JustOne
9. Moquillo
10. Richart
11. LIG
12. Hooker


----------



## JustOne (Mar 20, 2013)

1. Sandy
2. Jimbooo
3. Chrisd
4. RichardC
5. Charlie
6. Cookelad (prov)
7. Leftie
8. JustOne
9. Moquillo
10. Richart
11. LIG
12. Hooker
13. TXL <<<<<<  he will be wanting to defend his title :angry:


----------



## G1BB0 (Mar 20, 2013)

just looked at their website... how many bunkers? Have you seen my sand play?

will get back to you asap


----------



## TXL (Mar 20, 2013)

Thanks James, however, there really isn't anything to defend as it will be a different course  

Thank you Sandy, have put in the diary and here's hoping we actually get a summer so the course is in top condition.


----------



## Crow (Mar 20, 2013)

I'd really like to do this one but would be looking for one or two more Midlanders to car share and split the fuel cost, and also not too early a tee time!

Anybody from the Midlands area interested?


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 20, 2013)

Could you put myself and Norman down for this please Sandy?
Rob


----------



## Moquillo19 (Mar 20, 2013)

G1BB0 said:



			just looked at their website... how many bunkers? Have you seen my sand play?

will get back to you asap 

Click to expand...

With your new club set up and a few months to get used to them you won't even see a bunker!!!!!!!!


----------



## Scottjd1 (Mar 20, 2013)

1. Sandy
2. Jimbooo
3. Chrisd
4. RichardC
5. Charlie
6. Cookelad (prov)
7. Leftie
8. JustOne
9. Moquillo
10. Richart
11. LIG
12. Hooker
13. TXL 
14 Smiffy
15 Norman
16 Scott

Im in this time, in the diary !!


----------



## Moquillo19 (Mar 20, 2013)

JustOne said:



			Hopefully you told him just how much he'd let us all down 

Click to expand...

Oh she did! And it won't be happening again!!!! HAHA!!

Worst birthday ever. I went from playing Chart hills........ to Pedham Place (nice course and I played with their pro in our pro-am last year) to standing in my local pub at lunch time only talking to people at the left of me cos I couldn't move my head. Not how I planned the day under any stretch of the imagination! 

The neck's a lot better today so I think I must've trapped a nerve. I'm gonna go and smash the living daylights out of Canterbury Golf Club tomorrow to make up for it! :swing:


----------



## JustOne (Mar 20, 2013)

Moquillo19 said:



			Oh she did! And it won't be happening again!!!! HAHA!!

Worst birthday ever. I went from playing Chart hills........ to Pedham Place (nice course and I played with their pro in our pro-am last year) to standing in my local pub at lunch time only talking to people at the left of me cos I couldn't move my head. Not how I planned the day under any stretch of the imagination! 

The neck's a lot better today so I think I must've trapped a nerve. I'm gonna go and smash the living daylights out of Canterbury Golf Club tomorrow to make up for it! :swing:
		
Click to expand...

I had a few health issues yesterday but drugs took care of them, by about the 6th hole I was practically floating. Diclofenac, codydramol and cocodamol cocktail... takes about 30 minutes to kick-in and then BOOM BABY!!!


----------



## G1BB0 (Mar 20, 2013)

hmmmm performance enhancing drugs, I hope they are all on the approved list or your score is null and void


----------



## Hooker (Mar 20, 2013)

JustOne said:



			I had a few health issues yesterday but drugs took care of them, by about the 6th hole I was practically floating. Diclofenac, codydramol and cocodamol cocktail... takes about 30 minutes to kick-in and then BOOM BABY!!! 

Click to expand...

Get yourself to your GP James and make him/her work for their 150k a year!


----------



## chrisd (Mar 20, 2013)

JustOne said:



			I had a few health issues yesterday but drugs took care of them, by about the 6th hole I was practically floating. Diclofenac, codydramol and cocodamol cocktail... takes about 30 minutes to kick-in and then BOOM BABY!!! 

Click to expand...

Thanks for not dobbin me in as a drug pusher!


----------



## mashleyR7 (Mar 20, 2013)

1. Sandy
2. Jimbooo
3. Chrisd
4. RichardC
5. Charlie
6. Cookelad (prov)
7. Leftie
8. JustOne
9. Moquillo
10. Richart
11. LIG
12. Hooker
13. TXL 
14 Smiffy
15 Norman
16 Scott
17 Mashleyr7 in!


----------



## RichardC (Mar 20, 2013)

chrisd said:



			Thanks for not dobbin me in as a drug pusher!
		
Click to expand...

Yours were weak 30mg tablets


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 20, 2013)

Not sure this early, but put me in any way. If I can, I will, and I hate letting people down, so it's a definite may be? Oh, go on then!


----------



## chrisd (Mar 20, 2013)

RichardC said:



			Yours were weak 30mg tablets 

Click to expand...

Yes .......... But he did take a bucket load!


----------



## JustOne (Mar 20, 2013)

chrisd said:



			Thanks for not dobbin me in as a drug pusher!
		
Click to expand...

I'm not talking, your pimping and money laundering stories scared the crap out of me   :smirk:


:rofl:


----------



## chrisd (Mar 20, 2013)

JustOne said:



			I'm not talking, your pimping and money laundering stories scared the crap out of me   :smirk:


:rofl:
		
Click to expand...


It wasn't the stories, those co-codomol were actually laxatives!


----------



## Swingalot (Mar 20, 2013)

Yes please, would be keen for keen for this.


----------



## Leftie (Mar 20, 2013)

Just in case Mr Grumpy Stripes forgets his log in password , I'll put him in at No 20.

1. Sandy
2. Jimbooo
3. Chrisd
4. RichardC
5. Charlie
6. Cookelad (prov)
7. Leftie
8. JustOne
9. Moquillo
10. Richart
11. LIG
12. Hooker
13. TXL 
14 Smiffy
15 Norman
16 Scott
17 Mashleyr7 in!
18 Murph
19 Swingalot 
20 Dhan


----------



## PNWokingham (Mar 21, 2013)

I would love to join the party!

1. Sandy
2. Jimbooo
3. Chrisd
4. RichardC
5. Charlie
6. Cookelad (prov)
7. Leftie
8. JustOne
9. Moquillo
10. Richart
11. LIG
12. Hooker
13. TXL 
14 Smiffy
15 Norman
16 Scott
17 Mashleyr7 in!
18 Murph
19 Swingalot 
20 Dhan
21 PN Wokingham


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 21, 2013)

PNWokingham said:



			I would love to join the party!
		
Click to expand...

Please put me with this knob. I need a "safe" fiver.


----------



## Moquillo19 (Mar 21, 2013)

Definitely in Sandy. Checked with work and it's all clear.


----------



## PNWokingham (Mar 21, 2013)

Smiffy said:



			Please put me with this knob. I need a "safe" fiver.


Click to expand...

Happy to donate a fiver to you Mr Senior Knoby - all you have to do is beat me! oo:Remember Chart Hills last time?

Although - I bet, after your hibernation, you are in good form


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 21, 2013)

Yes please Sandy


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 21, 2013)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Yes please Sandy
		
Click to expand...

Game on!


----------



## Sandy (Mar 21, 2013)

Blimey. I turn my back for a day and it all happens...22 already. Excellent. Possible we could ask Chart for some more tee times, lets see...
1. Sandy
2. Jimbooo
3. Chrisd
4. RichardC
5. Charlie
6. Cookelad (prov)
7. Leftie
8. JustOne
9. Moquillo
10. Richart
11. LIG
12. Hooker
13. TXL 
14 Smiffy
15 Norman
16 Scott
17 Mashleyr7 in!
18 Murph
19 Swingalot 
20 Dhan
21 PN Wokingham
22. Homer


----------



## cookelad (May 30, 2013)

Sandy said:



			Blimey. I turn my back for a day and it all happens...22 already. Excellent. Possible we could ask Chart for some more tee times, lets see...
1. Sandy
2. Jimbooo
3. Chrisd
4. RichardC
5. Charlie
6. Cookelad
7. Leftie
8. JustOne
9. Moquillo
10. Richart
11. LIG
12. Hooker
13. TXL 
14 Smiffy
15 Norman
16 Scott
17 Mashleyr7 in!
18 Murph
19 Swingalot 
20 Dhan
21 PN Wokingham
22. Homer
		
Click to expand...

Sandy, been confirmed now I'll be in the country so I'm a definite!


----------



## mashleyR7 (May 30, 2013)

I'm playing there on 28th June so I'll report back as to what it's like. I played with a chap at the weekend at my home course who'd been there and said it was in very good nick!


----------



## richart (Aug 7, 2013)

Sandy, is everything still ok for the day, and could you squeeze a guest in ?


----------



## PNWokingham (Aug 7, 2013)

Sorry Sandy - I better pull out now as I am of work as that is my second day back at work after 2 weeks off.Have a great day


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 8, 2013)

I'm struggling for holiday too. Sorry if it's still on and I am letting people down.

I would still love to play chart hills, but not this year!


----------



## Sandy (Aug 12, 2013)

Ok, back in the room....busy summer here at GoKart and I haven't really thought about this for a while.  BUT it's time to sort it out...and Smiffy is going to give me a hand to organise
....so we need to have a bit of a consider who's in and who's out. Any other changes people need to tell me about and I'll make a list (I'm good at those...)


----------



## chrisd (Aug 12, 2013)

Count me in please Sandy


----------



## Jimbooo (Aug 12, 2013)

i'm still in


----------



## Leftie (Aug 12, 2013)

Still in the diary.

Day's holiday booked.

Pension paid so  funds available.

I'm still in.

Just remind me - where and when?


----------



## RichardC (Aug 13, 2013)

Still a yes for Charlie and I.


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 13, 2013)

I was working 'til late last night so couldn't get on this but will make a start tonight


----------



## mashleyR7 (Aug 13, 2013)

Can I let you know after Augusts pay day please? I've had a busy month and I'm not sure I can fit this in the budget.


----------



## Moquillo19 (Aug 13, 2013)

Definitely still up for this.


----------



## Mr_Grumpy_Strikes (Aug 13, 2013)

Hi Sandy
If you have an places left for Chart Hills please count me in!
Unfortunately, I'm one of Roger's pals (Leftie).
I'm playing with some of the Forum people at Cooden this Friday.
Many thanks
Dhan


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 13, 2013)

From what I can make out, the attendees list now looks like this....

*1. SANDY
    2. JIMBOO
    3. CHRISD
    4. RICHARDC
    5. CHARLIE
    6. COOKELAD
    7. LEFTIE
    8. JUSTONE
    9. MOQUILLO
   10. RICHART
   11. LIG
   12. HOOKER
   13. TXL 
   14. SMIFFY
   15. NORMAN PORRITT
   16. SCOTT
   17. MASHLEYR7 (TO CONFIRM)
   18. SWINGALOT
   19. DHAN
   20. HOMER*


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 13, 2013)

richart said:



			Sandy, is everything still ok for the day, and could you squeeze a guest in ?
		
Click to expand...

Can I have a name please Rich and I'll add them


----------



## Sandy (Aug 13, 2013)

Thanks for this Smiffy -  TXL messaged me asking for a +1 .  We've got a maximum of 24 for the meet so anybody else needs to get in quick...


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 14, 2013)

Sandy said:



			Thanks for this Smiffy -  TXL messaged me asking for a +1 .  We've got a maximum of 24 for the meet so anybody else needs to get in quick...
		
Click to expand...

He messaged me too Sandy, and I completely forgot! List now amended...

*1. SANDY
2. JIMBOO
3. CHRISD
4. RICHARDC
5. CHARLIE
6. COOKELAD
7. LEFTIE
8. JUSTONE
9. MOQUILLO
10. RICHART
11. LIG
12. HOOKER
13. TXL 
14. SMIFFY
15. NORMAN PORRITT
16. SCOTT
17. MASHLEYR7 (TO CONFIRM)
18. SWINGALOT
19. DHAN
20. HOMER
21. RICHARTS GUEST
22  TXL'S GUEST*


----------



## richart (Aug 14, 2013)

Must have missed this, but what time are we meeting/teeing off ? I need to work out my attack on the M25.


----------



## Sandy (Aug 14, 2013)

first tee off 11 - so gathering for bacon rolls about 10.  Practice facilities at Chart are fab so would be good to factor in a bit of range/shortgame area time if anyone is so inclined.  Range balls not included so you'll need a token from the pro shop


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 14, 2013)

:angry:



Sandy said:



			Practice facilities at Chart are fab so would be good to factor in a bit of range/shortgame area time if anyone is so inclined.
		
Click to expand...

How dare you.
That calls for an infraction using language like that
:angry:


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 15, 2013)

*Only 2 more places available peeps. Great course.....*

http://www.charthills.co.uk/The-Golf-Course


----------



## mashleyR7 (Aug 15, 2013)

I'm in for this now


----------



## JustOne (Aug 15, 2013)

I can't make this (back in March I thought I might be able to).


----------



## Sandy (Aug 16, 2013)

Can I add one please .... so Sandy+1 guest.

With JustOne out and Mashley in that should make just one more space up for grabs....


----------



## wookie (Aug 17, 2013)

Put me down for this please. I had been worried about the amount of bunkers but I managed to escape 5/6 at the first attempt yesterday so would be rude not to come


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 17, 2013)

Sandy said:



			Can I add one please .... so Sandy+1 guest.

With JustOne out and Mashley in that should make just one more space up for grabs....
		
Click to expand...


Mashley was already down as a "possible" Sandy so with your guest and "Wookie" now in that makes it look like the following....

*1. SANDY
2. JIMBOO
3. CHRISD
4. RICHARDC
5. CHARLIE
6. COOKELAD
7. LEFTIE
8. SANDY'S GUEST
9. MOQUILLO
10. RICHART
11. LIG
12. HOOKER
13. TXL 
14. SMIFFY
15. NORMAN PORRITT
16. SCOTT
17. MASHLEYR7 
18. SWINGALOT
19. DHAN
20. HOMER
21. RICHARTS GUEST
22 TXL'S GUEST 
23 WOOKIE*

*JUST ONE PLACE AVAILABLE. WHO WANT'S IT??????*


----------



## swanny32 (Aug 19, 2013)

I'm trying to arrange a babysitter for that evening...if I can get one then stick me down for that last spot Rob. Will let you know ASAP.


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 20, 2013)

swanny32 said:



			I'm trying to arrange a babysitter for that evening...if I can get one then stick me down for that last spot Rob. Will let you know ASAP.
		
Click to expand...

No problem Chris. Just let me know as soon as you can.


----------



## swanny32 (Aug 20, 2013)

Sister in law is starting her new job next week so will find out her shift pattern then. Also have asked Phil if he can...waiting to hear back from him too. I'll let you know ASAP.


----------



## mashleyR7 (Aug 20, 2013)

We should be in for a treat hear as there is a heatwave coming throughout September I read yesterday. However, my friend played there last week as we nearly reported him missing, he was gone nearly five and half hours!


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 22, 2013)

Can I ask all those attending to confirm on this thread please???

http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/sh...l-confirmation-for-Chart-Hills-10th-September


----------

